# Cleaning an Arc Flash Suit



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

tkb said:


> My guys have told me that their arc flash suits need to be cleaned because when they wear them they are sweating in them, and they stink.
> 
> How should an arc flash suit be cleaned.
> I don't think they should just be thrown in a washing machine.
> ...


Might have to take them to a dry cleaners?


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

read the label inside the suit!!!

I leave mine inside out when i take it off to help it dry.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Bbsound said:


> read the label inside the suit!!!
> 
> I leave mine inside out when i take it off to help it dry.


It becomes one big sweat sponge?


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

The label should say how to clean it. I think you can just wash it at home in detergent with no bleach.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

wendon said:


> Might have to take them to a dry cleaners?


No, no, no!! Dry cleaning is specifically not allowed by every FR clothing manufacturer.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

tkb said:


> My guys have told me that their arc flash suits need to be cleaned because when they wear them they are sweating in them, and they stink.
> 
> How should an arc flash suit be cleaned.
> I don't think they should just be thrown in a washing machine.
> ...


Depends on the material, every manufacturer has very specifc industrial and home laundering instructions for arc flash clothing. I have them all on file and will post if you tell me what you have. 

General rules are no dry cleaning, no bleach, limits on dryer temp (Just for shrinkage). But for the most part you can lanuder them at home. 

Be very, very careful about industrial uniform services, they often ignore the instructions and wash them with your millwrights uniforms, GM had a huge lawsuit aginast Cintas a few years back.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

The title led me to believe you had an unexpected arc flash while wearing it and thus the special cleaning of the suit. :jester:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Zog said:


> Depends on the material, every manufacturer has very specifc industrial and home laundering instructions for arc flash clothing. I have them all on file and will post if you tell me what you have.
> 
> General rules are no dry cleaning, no bleach, limits on dryer temp (Just for shrinkage). But for the most part you can lanuder them at home.
> 
> Be very, very careful about industrial uniform services, they often ignore the instructions and wash them with your millwrights uniforms, GM had a huge lawsuit aginast Cintas a few years back.


No fabric softener also.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> It becomes one big sweat sponge?


No, the inside gets wet with sweat. I turn it inside out when i take it off to aid in its drying. 

I turn it back right side out when I put it back on. :001_huh:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> No fabric softener also.


Yep, big one I forgot, thanks.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

So TKB, what does the tag say the material is?


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

The material is 100% Aramid.

Made by,
Oberon Co.

ARC40
49cal jacket and bib overalls


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

tkb said:


> The material is 100% Aramid.
> 
> Made by,
> Oberon Co.
> ...


Oooohhh, you got the good stuff. Garments manufactured with Inherently Flame Resistant fabrics like Oberon ARC Series and its LCI Series are permanently flame resistant. You can not impact the flame resistant characteristic with washing. It is part of its chemistry . 

They actually recommend using lysol on the inside of the hood for hygenic purposes in between washings. Still I would not use an industrial service, they are rough on the material, wash them at home. Just don't use fabric softener.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Bbsound said:


> No, the inside gets wet with sweat. I turn it inside out when i take it off to aid in its drying.
> 
> I turn it back right side out when I put it back on. :001_huh:


Its still stinks though, I've worked with some guys that could make a harness stink enough for me to refuse to wear. I keep my company harness in my tool bag now.


----------

